# Everything starts from small things



## Nordi (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, I am not equipped for the real macro photography, but here are some close ups ...






_Window into tiny world 

_










_The sound, sound reveals him

_




_Corals of the forest 

_




_Surrounded by darkness

_


----------

